

Botnet uses Twitter for Drive-by-Download Attacks - adamdoupe
http://www.cs.ucsb.edu/~seclab/projects/torpig/index.html#updates

======
adamdoupe
Hey guys, this is some research that some guys in my lab have been doing.

Pretty cool stuff, they "took over" the Torpig botnet. Lots of interesting
stuff, the paper on the link gives a good overview of some of the things they
discovered.

Love to hear your thoughts!

